# Deduction question



## FastEddie47 (Jan 10, 2017)

Bear with this question, I started Ubering late in 2016. I expect to take the standard mileage deduction. I gather that I can deduct business expenses of car washes, kleenex and water bottles. Are meals deductable?
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

FastEddie47 said:


> Bear with this question, I started Ubering late in 2016. I expect to take the standard mileage deduction. I gather that I can deduct business expenses of car washes, kleenex and water bottles. Are meals deductable?
> Thanks,
> Ed


I'm not a tax professional , but here's what I understand.
Car washes beyond "normal" because of rideshare might be allowed, say more than one per week.
Haven't seen anything about Kleenex mentioned, but if it's for pax, a case could be made for it as a legitimate business expense, just as for water, mints, candy, etc.
Meals are not deductible in the normal rideshare business.
You can deduct the portion of your cellphone costs related to rideshare, in case you haven't thought of it.
The bottom line is that in case of an audit, do you have receipts for everything, and can you convince the auditor of the legitimacy/business need for the expenses.


----------



## FastEddie47 (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks for the response!
Ed


----------

